# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] SECRET SANTA Excel for MAC Workbook for anyone who might need it this winter...

## NGIO

Hello All, 

Seeing that i am newly registered to this forum, I have many times before used the information available in here (Kudos ExcelForum).  So, I figured I'd give back to the community before I jump into asking question after question...  Nonetheless, here we go.

Every now and then I put together odd macro books for specific tasks I try to accomplish, in this piece for example I created a secret santa workbook (I hope someone can find it useful), I trie to keep it as BASIC as possible for VBA.  Here's how the interface works, first two columns contain the names of the participants (COLUMN A) and their e-mail (COLUMN B), on the right there's room for subject line, body content and you're signature to be put at the end of the e-mails.  The macro takes the list of people finds unique partners for each person (based on Random number generator - RND), and ensures they haven't chosen themselves either.  Click the button to send the e-mails and off they go...

For those experienced ones, I certainly welcome feedback on the programming.  One thing I am sure about is a lack of efficiency in the macro itself, but for the purpose I had for it, it was plenty quick.

For those who do use it, i'm interested to know your feedback as well...  I can adjust it as needed.

 :Cool:

----------


## gmr4evr1

Take a look at this post
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ret-santa.html
Edit* Sorry, I didn't see that you needed this for MAC.

----------


## shg

Those workbooks are formula-based; they should work on either version.

----------


## gmr4evr1

Did not know that, Thank you for the info shg.

----------


## NGIO

Hi shg, 

I'm not sure if it works on a windows computer (i only have a Mac), because it uses a function to call the Mail app or the outlook App, but both on a Mac computer.  I would be curious if it still works on a windows computer with the Outlook option perhaps.  If anyone can confirm that would be interesting.

----------


## shg

> I'm not sure if it works on a windows computer (i only have a Mac), because it uses a function to call the Mail app or the outlook App, but both on a Mac computer.



Sorry, I was referring to the workbook in the other thread: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2659483

----------


## NGIO

Ok that makes more sense.  Just didn't want people to stumble upon it and think that it was compatible with Windows computers.

----------

